

Fostering Tech Talent in Schools - erickhill
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/01/technology/microsoft-sends-engineers-to-schools-to-encourage-the-next-generation.html?hp&_r=0

======
freejoe76
That nut graf, 150K new tech jobs created per year vs. 14K comp sci graduates,
made me think "whoa that's huge," followed by "hey, wait a minute..." followed
by "can I trust those numbers?"

~~~
erickhill
You don't need a comp sci degree to work in the tech industry.

